# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С Сервер 8.1 x64 на Windows 2008

## RegrZ

Установил платформу 8.1.13.41 на Windows 2008 x64, а также сервер 1C x64.
Все встало, службы сервера запустил, стал патчить и тут облом, все патчи для 32битных систем не работают на win2k8 :(
не сработал однопользовательский патч, и попытка установить эмулятор не прошла т.к. драйвер устройства не подошел системе.
Народ кто пользуется, выложите пожалуйста рабочие патчи, оч надо :)

----------


## RegrZ

Здесь выкладывали такой файлик "Vista_x64" с эмулятором для Висты х64 но ссылки уже битые. Кто качал перезалейте плиз.

----------


## RegrZ

Еще информация с форума: 




> Вот спасибо други мои!
> Заюзал файлик 
> Vista_x64.rar
> загружаюсь c F8 в режиме "без обязательной подписи драйверов"
> ставлю 
> ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...pdinst_x64.zip
> с ключем -i
> получаю ошибку инсталяции
> ребучусь опять "без подписи"
> ...


Но мне как раз нужно юзать УПП на 64 битном сервере 1С, на SQL2008, с терминальными сессиями, очень жду Vista_x64.rar чтобы все это попробовать запустить :)

----------


## RegrZ

Всем спасибо, проблема решена. :D

----------


## RegrZ

Для тех кто пишет в личку по поводу неудачной установки. Ребята используйте правильный дамп ключа. для х64 сервера он в отдельном архиве.
Вы ставите 1С с х64 сервером, а используете дамп ключа для х32 сервера 1С.



НАРОД ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ И ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ 

АБ:Управление качеством 8

----------


## plm1959

При установке эмулятора для 8.1 (8.1.13.41) на Vista x64 sp1 Не читает vusbbus.inf (нет сведени)

_Добавлено через 34 секунды_
Помогите кто может

----------


## Kostjan_ua

> Всем спасибо, проблема решена. :D


А киньте и мне плизззз :blush: очень нужно

----------


## Kostjan_ua

Установил (платформу 1С 8.1. Версия 8.1.14.72 *x86_64 Сервер*) на Windows 2008 R2 *x64* а Эмулятора под него нету :( , помогите у кого есть рабочий 

Vista_x64 - Запускает только 1С 8.1 х32 сервер, а мне нужно именно Версия 8.1.14.72 x86_64 Сервер!!! *Поделитесь у кого это удо работает...*

----------


## panas1999

Помогите установил серверную платформу,нашел на данном форуме какойто ключик с небольшим мануалом.
Не получается создать виртуальной устройство.
захожу оборудование -добавить устройство и все больше ничево нет и нельзя выбрать!!
а в 2003 можно было ручками выбрать новой устройство!

----------


## ZyMik

*RegrZ*, 
Опиши пожалуйста что установить и как сделать. который месяц не работает на 2008 сервере.

----------


## Bekar

В полку страждущих прибыло, тоже очень нужен ключик 1С Сервер для Windows 2008 x64, в наличии честный ключ для 32битки, пока/если поменяют ...а работа стоит
Поможите люди добрые

----------


## Taras Kolkin

*RegrZ*, ЕСЛИ МОЖЕШЬ ДАЙ VISTA_63 НА taras777999@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 46 секунд_
*panas1999* ЕСЛИ МОЖЕШЬ ДАЙ VISTA_63 НА taras777999@mail.ru

----------


## Schemer

Господа, очнь прошу выручить "Vista_x64", кто может поделится?

надо что бы 1С сервер заработал на Windows server 2008 R2 (x64) 

заранее благодарен

----------


## Pyroxen

(Скиньте мне пожалуйста рег.файлы для x64 (vista_x64.rar)
сам эмулятор есть, а ключей нету :(
pyroxen@mail.ru)

Нашел vista_x64.rar, но архив с паролем, не знаю пароль :(

очень нужно!

----------


## FkAlex

Скиньте кто-нить и мне пожалуйста рег.файлы для x64 (vista_x64.rar)
и эмулятор 
sergeev77@bk.ru
заранее спасибо!

_Добавлено через 8 минут 58 секунд_
*RegrZ*, Если не трудно кинь мне пожалуйста Vista_x64.rar и эмулятор для 64-битной Винды, и в какой послед-ти это все запускать

----------


## ermav

> (Скиньте мне пожалуйста рег.файлы для x64 (vista_x64.rar)
> сам эмулятор есть, а ключей нету :(
> pyroxen@mail.ru)
> 
> Нашел vista_x64.rar, но архив с паролем, не знаю пароль :(
> 
> очень нужно!


И мне бы - на ermav@mail.ru . Хочу попробовать на Windows 7

----------


## eagle1976

> В полку страждущих прибыло, тоже очень нужен ключик 1С Сервер для Windows 2008 x64, в наличии честный ключ для 32битки, пока/если поменяют ...а работа стоит
> Поможите люди добрые


И мне тоже очень нужно..... eagle1976@yandex.ru

----------


## Kyle

эмуляторы
читать внимательно

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=680

есть аналогичный сайт где все собрано в кучку :)

----------

